

Untitled Document - safij
http://www.google.com/search?&q=Untitled+Document

======
timrobinson
On a lot of these the Google result shows as "Sometext - Untitled Document"
even though the <title> tag is plain "Untitled Document". For instance, the
result for
[http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions....](http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions.htm)
gets "Instructions - " added to it.

Is this a Google feature? Where's the "Sometext" coming from?

~~~
safij
It seems when designing pages in Dreamweaver the "Untitled document" defaults
in <title> tag. Now Google has found this and altered search result so as not
to show the "Untitled document" as a result but something more relevant.

